# Riding through fords



## Eric Olthwaite (21 Mar 2021)

Done it many times before - after today, doubt I'll ever do it again
Front wheel went instantly on mossy stone and bang - I was very wet
Not hurt, just refreshed!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Mar 2021)

I have stopped riding through fords. Too much a risk of going down.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2021)

Its always a game of chance


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Mar 2021)

I sympathise... I once stood up on the pedals when halfway through this one (to give it some oomph while exiting up the slope).... wheelspin central! Followed by very wet feet. And I had an audience. 
Algae is indeed very slippery, and that concrete is covered in the stuff.


----------



## Chris S (21 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I have stopped riding through fords. Too much a risk of going down.


Paging @Fnaar


----------



## cougie uk (21 Mar 2021)

Never thought anything of it until I heard of people coming off in them. 

So far so good though.


----------



## a.twiddler (21 Mar 2021)

Isn't it always the case. The more witnesses, the more potential for your embarrassment to be immortalised on smartphone. Nobody about, you sail through. There must be a law of probability for that, somewhere. As far as the universe is concerned, "If it wasn't documented, it never happened" or some such.


----------



## byegad (21 Mar 2021)

I tried it. The guy was really upset about the dent in his door.


----------



## Cerdic (21 Mar 2021)

Yes, try riding through a Renault instead...


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2021)

I made the mistake of thinking it was ok to cycle through a ford once and crashed. It had underwater moss-covered cobbles with wheel-rim-sized gaps between them. The ford is shown here and the water was a lot deeper when I was there. The ford is in a steep-sided dip so I went into it quickly hoping to maintain some momentum up the other side.

Never again - cobbles are hard, and fords are wet!

PS I've just noticed that there is a second ford further on round the bend - I don't remember that being there.


----------



## MichaelW2 (21 Mar 2021)

Whenever I cycle a ford I brace for impact. Hands on bars, elbows in, chin down.


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2021)

One of the exercises required to get the standard instructors ticket is fording. I was quite pleased not to go base over apex.


----------



## roley poley (21 Mar 2021)

I go through gears lower and speed slower no need to bomb through at ultimate showoff speed ...not a fan of wet /frosty cattle grids either


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2021)

On a club ride, most of us went for the bridge except two. They didn't make it. It was hillarious though and they had a large audience from folk picnicing. Fortunately it was hot. One of the lads took the micky too much and ended up with a drink bottle emptied over his head.


----------



## Arrowfoot (21 Mar 2021)

I will gloriously cycled thru heavy rain but never thru a ford or shallow body of water on a dry day. The algae will get you and I have no intention to sign up for the Airborne Regiment. Serious phobia.


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Mar 2021)

There's a ford at Ulgham Grange, in Northumberland, which has no warning of a ford until you are at the bottom of the steep sided valley- no footbridge or any crossing alternative but it isn't usually deep and the stone pavement is clean and algae/ moss free. Went through a couple of weeks ago but felt apprehensive= it is a very long detour to avoid it.


----------



## Willd (22 Mar 2021)

Hmm, I'll stick to the bridge


----------



## T4tomo (22 Mar 2021)

I did it once, years ago, on a work management bonding outward bound weekend, on a borrowed mountain bike, wearing cleats for the first time ever. defo entered too fast, goaded on by watching collegues, the instructor whose bike it was was panicking, I got quite out of shape but somehow stuck a leg out and recovered my balance, dipped a toe and carried on.

That was the last time I rode through a ford. you have no idea what's lurking under the water.


----------



## Mr Celine (22 Mar 2021)

When new to clipless I attempted a ford and sensibly unclipped first. Unfortunately the bike wobbled a bit midstream, I put a foot on a pedal to steady it, accidentally clipped in, panicked, couldn't unclip in time and keeled over completely. Absolutely soaked.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Mar 2021)

In my minds eye, it looks great. Legs splayed apart, fast as possible, massive whoosh of water as I whizz through the ford

I suspect that reality may be somewhat different


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Mar 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I sympathiese... I stood up on the pedals to give it some oomph while exiting this one near me.... wheelspin central! Followed by very wet feet. And I had an audience.
> Algae is indeed very slippery.
> View attachment 579699


I feel that ford looks familiar. Is it Barwick Ford, by any chance?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Mar 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> I feel that ford looks familiar. Is it Barwick Ford, by any chance?


I thought it might be, but now I'm checking....

Edit, nope, it's the Kym crossing just north of Hail Weston... just NW from St Neots in Cambs.


----------



## C R (22 Mar 2021)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> Done it many times before - after today, doubt I'll ever do it again
> Front wheel went instantly on mossy stone and bang - I was very wet
> Not hurt, just refreshed!


The only time I tried going through a ford I hit the deck in similar circumstances to you. Luckily no harm, but I won't be doing it again.


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (22 Mar 2021)

Duxford Ford is worth doing... just for being able to say you've cycled through the Thames.

(The navigable bit goes through a lock cut at that point. There's a bridge to cross that, mercifully.)

http://www.wetroads.co.uk/oxfordshire.htm


----------



## PK99 (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## Willd (22 Mar 2021)

You've got to ask yourself one question. Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2021)

I prefer shallow water though I must admit childishly riding thru deep water. I make every effort to investigate the depth & condition of the riding surface under the water, before doing so


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Mar 2021)

Used to ride through a ford with my daughter when she was young

Great fun

but then I knew the ford very well and was certain that the bed was smooth concrete with no green stuff on it
and it was summer so only a couple of inches deep and you could see the bed clearly


----------



## MichaelW2 (22 Mar 2021)

I'm pining for the fords already.


----------



## figbat (22 Mar 2021)

nickyboy said:


> In my minds eye, it looks great. Legs splayed apart, fast as possible, massive whoosh of water as I whizz through the ford
> 
> I suspect that reality may be somewhat different


In the rose-tinted, endless summer days of my youth this is exactly how it was.  I lived an easy bike-ride-with-mates from this ford and spent vast amounts of summer here. Whichever way you approach it is from a hill and it is a very minor road that is easily bypassed so doesn't get used much - post a sentry on the corner to warn of any traffic then have at it. You soon learn hydrodynamic retardation effects which will suck all your kinetic energy and prevent you getting across unless it is all-but dry.

I recall one day we were hanging around the ford and a classic old car came along - something like a TR4 or Midget or similar. We egged them on and in they went... until they stopped halfway across. Opening the door to get out and push filled the car with water. We helped get the car out and they were pretty chilled about it. Then another similar car came along who were clearly with this first car. The driver of the first car shouted to the new arrival - "go on, give it some - it's fine!"... with the same end result.

What was worse to ride through on was a horse (which I did countless times). Horses and ponies have this tendency to want to get down and roll about in the water, which is not good for their tack nor their rider.

Aaaah... happy days.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2021)

The ford at the other side of the Wharfe, from Bolton Abbey always catches riders out (& motor-cyclists) if they've approached from the south; that drops down the steep hill from Storiths (& the now, sadly closed, 'Buffers Cafe')













Scroll down to 'Bolton Abbey'
http://www.wetroads.co.uk/northyorkshire.htm


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The ford at the other side of the Wharfe, from Bolton Abbey always catches riders out (& motor-cyclists) if they've approached from the south; that drops down the steep hill from Storiths (& the now, sadly closed, 'Buffers Cafe')
> 
> View attachment 579995
> 
> ...


For some reason, I had completely forgotten that ford. 

I DO remember the steepness of the climbs and descents on that little road, which I have ridden many times.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Mar 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The ford at the other side of the Wharfe, from Bolton Abbey always catches riders out (& motor-cyclists) if they've approached from the south; that drops down the steep hill from Storiths (& the now, sadly closed, 'Buffers Cafe')
> 
> View attachment 579995
> 
> ...


I think I would rather attempt riding over a sheet of glass swamped in diesel than that particular load of stones.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> For some reason, I had completely forgotten that ford.
> 
> I DO remember the steepness of the climbs and descents on that little road, which I have ridden many times.


It's a roller-coaster of a road
I remember, equally, the approach to Storiths, especially in the 90s
Coming along the A59, from Blubberhouses, & past Ravens Peak (the old pre turnpike road rejoined here (bridleway from Blubberhouses), descending towards Bolton Bridge down Beamsley Bank used to be a bit fraught
The A59 was a 3-lane road then, with a central 'suicide lane' (could be used for overtaking in either direction) with no facility for turning right onto Storiths Lane (or the other lanes leading off it)
I think everytime I rode there, I pulled to the kerb & waited for a gap




slowmotion said:


> I think I would rather attempt riding over a sheet of glass swamped in diesel than that particular load of stones.


It's claimed a lot over the years, as has the one at Brighouse


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (23 Mar 2021)

Richard Fairhurst said:


> Duxford Ford is worth doing... just for being able to say you've cycled through the Thames.
> 
> (The navigable bit goes through a lock cut at that point. There's a bridge to cross that, mercifully.)
> 
> http://www.wetroads.co.uk/oxfordshire.htm



A site dedicated to fords - isn't the internet wonderful?

I have tracked down the culprit

http://www.wetroads.co.uk/dp.php?Cockmill1


----------



## Mr Celine (23 Mar 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> There's a ford at Ulgham Grange, in Northumberland, which has no warning of a ford until you are at the bottom of the steep sided valley- no footbridge or any crossing alternative but it isn't usually deep and the stone pavement is clean and algae/ moss free. Went through a couple of weeks ago but felt apprehensive= it is a very long detour to avoid it.



There was a footbridge when the Google car went through in 2008.
 Google Maps


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Mar 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> There was a footbridge when the Google car went through in 2008.
> Google Maps


You did well to spot that Mr C... didn't spot that on the way down! To be fair it is a bit detached and hidden away without any signs!


----------



## Mr Celine (23 Mar 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> You did well to spot that Mr C... didn't spot that on the way down! To be fair it is a bit detached and hidden away without any signs!


It made me think of a home visit I did to a remote farmhouse many years ago. The house was accessed by a track off the main road which had a ford across the Tima Water which, because it had been raining for weeks, was in spate. I drove up and down the main road twice looking for a footbridge but couldn't see one, so gave it a shot. Fortunately it wasn't a long ford as the car was bouncing sideways with the current. When I got to the farmhouse the first thing the man said was 'Bloody hell, I wouldn't have tried that. Why didn't you use the footbridge?' 
The foot bridge was easily visible from the other side but hidden from the road by trees.


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Mar 2021)

Swettenham ford in Cheshire is not for cycling.





https://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf...3456,123456&st=4&mapp=map.srf&searchp=ids.srf


----------



## a.twiddler (23 Mar 2021)

Been there years ago when I lived near Swettenham. Didn't fall off, but had to stop and did get my feet wet.


----------



## andrew_s (23 Mar 2021)

This was fairly easily rideable





I got half way through this one before I had to unclip and push the rest





And this one I pushed the whole way





The middle one looks quite a bit more impressive if you stand in the middle of the river to take the photos


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Mar 2021)

andrew_s said:


> This was fairly easily rideable
> View attachment 580155
> 
> 
> ...



Mid Wales near Ryader


----------



## rockyroller (23 Mar 2021)

you guys are truly inspirationally hard core. right on!


----------



## andrew_s (24 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Mid Wales near Ryader


Cairngorms
Glen Einich (sunny) & Glen Feshie (not sunny), as the hover tips show


----------



## gom (25 Mar 2021)

It's fun, but never again.
Riding through a very short, very shallow ford on a very minor road in France, I measured my length on the road before I had time to think. Ms GoM riding behind thought the holiday was over, but I'd only hurt my pride. But a couple of years before one of the group had cracked a rib...

But chapeau to @andrew_s et al. above. Looks like great fun.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Mar 2021)

nickyboy said:


> In my minds eye, it looks great. Legs splayed apart, fast as possible, massive whoosh of water as I whizz through the ford


You have fantasies of appearing in a hairspray commercial?


----------



## Genau (26 Mar 2021)

I don't have any fords on my usual routes but I imagine they are like train / tram tracks in that they're not a problem until, suddenly, they are. I also had an audience for my familiarity breeds contempt moment.

At least the water should make for a softer landing.


----------



## simongt (26 Mar 2021)

a.twiddler said:


> The more witnesses, the more potential for your embarrassment


Yup. Happened to me some years ago. Out with my lass of the time and went hell for leather through Shotesham Ford. As the ford is on a curve and I hadn't allowed for the coating of slime on the stream bed as I took a stylish angled approach to impress, down I went in the middle of the ford to the huge amusement of passers by and my young lady - !  Apart from my pride, the only 'damage' was sodden clothes and a very squelchy pair of trainers for the rest of the ride home - !


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2021)

Genau said:


> At least the water should make for a softer landing.


It probably _doesn't_ - assuming that you are riding through a shallow ford, not a deep river! 

The slimy cobbles that I landed on hurt me, but fortunately didn't cause any injuries. Others I know were not so lucky and suffered broken bones...


----------



## andrew_s (27 Mar 2021)

Fords need to be treated in the same way as a patch of ice in the winter - take them in a dead straight line, with no steering, braking, or looking round.

I have done the legs splayed out, as fast as possible, in the ford at Broadwell. I was on fixed, so it seemed the only way of keeping dry feet 
Clipping back in on the other side was a little awkward - the initial 100 rpm had decayed to 80 before I got a foot in.
http://www.wetroads.co.uk/gloucestershire.htm


----------



## rockyroller (28 Mar 2021)

if it's "tidal" then salt water, that's gonna need a rinse w/ fresh water afterwards, eh?


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Mar 2021)

This has been interesting, some roads on my usual ride to work have a flooding problem in winter. The council is going to have a go at tackling Perrinpit Road this year (hurrah!) but I have had to replace a BB annually since riding through some of these floods. It's a small-ish price to pay for mobility, in the scheme of things and my wheel hubs seem to be OK. 





I was reminded though, of this Ford which had not forded.


----------



## pjd57 (29 Mar 2021)

Get off and carry the bike......

But since I live in a city I don't come to many fords


----------



## Seevio (30 Mar 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> This has been interesting, some roads on my usual ride to work have a flooding problem in winter. The council is going to have a go at tackling Perrinpit Road this year (hurrah!) but I have had to replace a BB annually since riding through some of these floods. It's a small-ish price to pay for mobility, in the scheme of things and my wheel hubs seem to be OK.


Perrinpit Road? Amateur! Try using the ford, or indeed any part of Hoovers Lane anytime there hasn't been a dry spell.


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Mar 2021)

Seevio said:


> Perrinpit Road? Amateur! Try using the ford, or indeed any part of Hoovers Lane anytime there hasn't been a dry spell.



Ha ! Not likely ! My picture was Shellards Lane.


----------



## andrew_s (30 Mar 2021)

The longest I've been through are this:




(about 1 km, 2'6" by the depth gauge, bike over the shoulder)

and this




(a bit over a mile, mostly about 6" deep, ridden)

They don't count as fords though, as there were road closed signs (though only at the far end in the case of the second).


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Mar 2021)

I'm going to have to go and ride Walkern ford tomorrow now.
Sploosh!


----------



## rockyroller (31 Mar 2021)

andrew_s said:


> The longest I've been through are this:
> (about 1 km, 2'6" by the depth gauge, bike over the shoulder)
> and this
> (a bit over a mile, mostly about 6" deep, ridden)
> They don't count as fords though, as there were road closed signs (though only at the far end in the case of the second).


yikes! here's hoping you don't fall in a hidden washed-out hole! plus that water doesn't look quite clear, yuk


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Mar 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> I'm going to have to go and ride Walkern ford tomorrow now.
> Sploosh!








Not too much water in it today


----------



## Seevio (31 Mar 2021)

I thought that seeing as it hasn't been particularly wet in these parts, I'd take a trip up Hoovers Lane.




It's not very deep but having seen what's below the surface, I wouldn't even ride it when it was dry.


----------



## iancity (31 Mar 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> There's a ford at Ulgham Grange, in Northumberland, which has no warning of a ford until you are at the bottom of the steep sided valley- no footbridge or any crossing alternative but it isn't usually deep and the stone pavement is clean and algae/ moss free. Went through a couple of weeks ago but felt apprehensive= it is a very long detour to avoid it.


Know it well, never had any problems with it and didnt know fords were to be treated with caution until a mate took some photos of his pal after he went through the same ford, legs and arms bleeding badly after slipping BUT I do believe he went at it with some speed...still treat them with caution now though!


----------



## andrew_s (31 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yikes! here's hoping you don't fall in a hidden washed-out hole! plus that water doesn't look quite clear, yuk


It's wandering up or down the step between the edge of the road and the verge that's dodgy, rather than normal potholes.

On the A417 photo, there's a proper kerb, and the trees (on the left) keep you away from it; on the Longdon Marsh photo, you could mostly see the grass at the edge of the right-hand verge.

This one, which had escaped my memory yesterday, was a mile and three quarters, and up to top of the wheel depth for quite a way.
The road only occupied half the width between the hedges, and was sometimes towards the left and sometimes towards the right.
I managed to step off the edge of the surface at a point where there was a bit of a drop, and fell over. My phone got drowned - it was supposedly waterproof, but refused to acknowledge that it had a SIM in it afterwards (I'd already been looking at replacements, so I wasn't too put out)


----------



## confusedcyclist (1 Apr 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I sympathise... I once stood up on the pedals when halfway through this one (to give it some oomph while exiting up the slope).... wheelspin central! Followed by very wet feet. And I had an audience.
> Algae is indeed very slippery, and that concrete is covered in the stuff.
> View attachment 579699


What's worse is, there appears to be a perfectly good bridge! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Profpointy (1 Apr 2021)

Maybe time to repost the story of a guy standing in a ford with water up to his knees trying to wave back some city type in a Rangerover, who ingored him and drove on. The chap up to his knees in water was stood on the roof of his car


----------



## Profpointy (1 Apr 2021)

confusedcyclist said:


> What's worse is, there appears to be a perfectly good bridge! 🤦‍♂️



but where's the fun in that ?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Apr 2021)

confusedcyclist said:


> What's worse is, there appears to be a perfectly good bridge! 🤦‍♂️


Mega steep steps though, and the water is usually really benign, shallow enough to cycle through carefully for sure. I just know not to stand up now.


----------



## gavgav (2 Apr 2021)

If there is a bridge then I use it every time. There are a couple of small ones around here, that don’t have a bridge option and even those are dicey.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Apr 2021)

andrew_s said:


> It's wandering up or down the step between the edge of the road and the verge that's dodgy, rather than normal potholes.


yikes, no way I would ride thru that


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Apr 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> View attachment 581603
> 
> 
> Not too much water in it today



The Codicote Bottom one has a decent flow right now. As that’s been mostly dry for decades it’s not slimy, so safe to ride through.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Apr 2021)

Oooh! Not been through there since I did a Mimram ride a while back - from the source just outside Whitwell to Hertford where it joins the Beane to feed the River Lea.
@Ming the Merciless - incoming PM


----------



## pjd57 (3 Apr 2021)

This one is on Baldernock road. Between Milngavie and Bardowie.
Only 7 or 8 miles from Glasgow city centre and a couple of miles from Milngavie town centre.
Pleasant change of route away from Maryhill road or Balmore road and all the traffic.

Definitely not one for cycling , very rough cobbled surface.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Apr 2021)

Barwick Ford


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The Codicote Bottom one has a decent flow right now. As that’s been mostly dry for decades it’s not slimy, so safe to ride through.





TheDoctor said:


> Oooh! Not been through there since I did a Mimram ride a while back - from the source just outside Whitwell to Hertford where it joins the Beane to feed the River Lea.
> @Ming the Merciless - incoming PM








I have posted this previously in the photo gallery , an excuse for a second showing 
Ming , Barwick Ford . That looks like the ford a club mate took an impromptu swim in many years back .


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 582172
> 
> 
> I have posted this previously in the photo gallery , an excuse for a second showing
> Ming , Barwick Ford . That looks like the ford a club mate took an impromptu swim in many years back .


I have accidentally attempted to swim Barwick Ford in the dim and distant...


----------



## freiston (4 Apr 2021)

I chickened out of this piddly little thing (though I think it had more water when I was there). My bike was very fully loaded - front and rear panniers plus tent on the rack and weighing in towards 4 stone, I was knackered and had a fair few more miles to go and wasn't in the mood for the risk.


----------



## roley poley (4 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Barwick Ford
> 
> View attachment 582173


I see you sacrifice a pork pie to the Ford gods to ease your passage ..did it work?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Apr 2021)

roley poley said:


> I see you sacrifice a pork pie to the Ford gods to ease your passage ..did it work?



It did, safe passage was made


----------



## Gixxerman (5 Apr 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I sympathise... I once stood up on the pedals when halfway through this one (to give it some oomph while exiting up the slope).... wheelspin central! Followed by very wet feet. And I had an audience.
> Algae is indeed very slippery, and that concrete is covered in the stuff.


Is that the one near Kings Meaburn? If it is, I also nearly went down on that one on my C2C.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (5 Apr 2021)

Gixxerman said:


> Is that the one near Kings Meaburn? If it is, I also nearly went down on that one on my C2C.


No It's near Hail Weston, just a few miles off the A1 in St Neots, Cambridgeshire. It must have a double in the North by the sounds of it.


----------

